# Barber of Seville - Una Voce Poco Fa



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Una Voce Poco Fa is Rosina's entrance aria. I'm looking a recording performed by a bel canto specialist who delivers the aria with lots of vocal fireworks. Any recommendations?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Olias said:


> Una Voce Poco is Rosina's entrance aria. I'm looking a recording performed by a bel canto specialist who delivers the aria with lots of vocal fireworks. Any recommendations?


The most ornamented version I've heard is Barbara Peters'. She did a recording with Robert Merrill and the Una voce poco fa on that recording is simply insane. I couldn't find it on the youtubes, and the only clip I found of her was rather boring. At least in terms of vocal pyrotechnics.

My personal favourite, however is Joyce DiDonato.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Assuming you're fine with a soprano Rosina, Diana Damrau's version is a bit flashy


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*If I could have only one it would be Callas..........*

She has the swagger and bravura that set her apart, almost effortless technique with descending scales from high notes, and because she has such a dark lower voice she can really deliver a wide dynamic range that make real dramatic impact!

The video is from 1958 Paris TV broadcast, but even stronger voice can be heard on earlier 1954, 1955 recordings

BTW I love this aria


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Those two samples above of DiDonato and Damrau are very exciting also, Damrau is perhaps most ornamented of all....

but DiDonato (like Callas) has a darker lower voice that provides more impact and punch with the dramatic highs.....


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Callas has such a lovely even tone down through her lowest notes, I'm always amazed when I listen to her. I reckon she could comfortably sing mezzo if she'd wanted to.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Those two samples above of DiDonato and Damrau are very exciting also, Damrau is perhaps most ornamented of all....
> 
> but DiDonato (like Callas) has a darker lower voice that provides more impact and punch with the dramatic highs.....


I agree. I prefer a mezzo Rosina. Or someone with a crazy 3-octave range that could sing everything like Callas. Imagine what it must be like to have a proper coloratura contralto sing the part.

And that Damrau version was rather amazing. I've never heard it before.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I generally prefer a mezzo Rosina as well, but Damrau makes a strong case for the soprano side of the debate; she also has a great Dunque Io Son (one of my all time favorite duets)





On balance, I think I like this version of it best though


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Callas and DiDonato - I've always liked them a lot.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my favorite version on YouTube






or what about this





I just saw her at the met tonight,met her after, picture taken, whatever She does a pretty good Le Comte Ory


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I really enjoy Joyce DiDonato's rendition, she's a great actress too, but for the vocal pyrotechnics I'd go for Viveca Genaux. It's on her album Bel Canto Arias.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all these. I love how there is so much variety in opera depending on the vocalists personal styles and interpretations. Instrumental music has variety too depending on the conductor, orchestra, or soloist, but the magnitude of operatic diversity is much greater.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

can I just add that I bought Julia Lezhneva's Rossini album today and her rendition is really impressive, she makes it sound so effortless.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

karenpat said:


> can I just add that I bought Julia Lezhneva's Rossini album today and her rendition is really impressive, she makes it sound so effortless.


Is it the album that is on Spotify? I couldn't find it. But I do like her. Her version of Broschi's Son qual nave is rather excellent.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Better mention Kathleen Battle* who actually has a large portfolio of Rossini recordings, this from 1989 MET performance on DVD......light toned songbird for Rosina that was not afraid to ornament freely with a pristine silvery high end, fascinating even if the flow of song is held captive to her extended side trips :lol:

She is having fun and crowd loves that sparkling personality.....


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow. I like Kathleen Battle quite a bit but that was unpleasant. She's basically holding the song hostage to her whims. I think Ms. Damrau's version above is a good example of how to ornament without corrupting the essential melody and feel of the aria.

I'm reminded of an anecdote about Rossini, after hearing a soprano's extensively flashy version of one of his arias, saying "Nice song. Who wrote it?" (If memory serves, the aria was in fact Una Voce Poco Fa).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Wow. I like Kathleen Battle quite a bit but that was unpleasant. She's basically holding the song hostage to her whims. I think Ms. Damrau's version above is a good example of how to ornament without corrupting the essential melody and feel of the aria.
> 
> I'm reminded of an anecdote about Rossini, after hearing a soprano's extensively flashy version of one of his arias, saying "Nice song. Who wrote it?" (If memory serves, the aria was in fact Una Voce Poco Fa).


I agree with you, rgz. Battle goes over-the-top with ornamentation sometimes. Her voice is very beautiful, but the problem I think is overinflation of ego.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, that was truly and self-indulgently over-the-top. The words, about how docile she is BUT...., are funny in view of her "challenging" character.

But I still love that woman's voice when she is using it tastefully, as in my favourite album of hers:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Agreed, she has a gorgeous instrument no question. Her performance of the Fruhlingsstimmen Waltz is my favorite version


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Is it the album that is on Spotify? I couldn't find it. But I do like her. Her version of Broschi's Son qual nave is rather excellent.


Yes, it's supposed to be on the album that's on Spotify anyway - I don't know why they left that one track out. On the other hand it's only 64 NOK on iTunes for all 8 tracks!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

karenpat said:


> Yes, it's supposed to be on the album that's on Spotify anyway - I don't know why they left that one track out. On the other hand it's only 64 NOK on iTunes for all 8 tracks!


Ooooh. Tempting. I'll give the rest of the album more of a thorough listen and see if I buy it.

And Kathleen Battle: Yes. You've proved that you can sing coloratura. Now take half of it away.

And I can't believe we've forgot Beverly Sills. It's not my favourite rendition, but the ornaments fly by in this one.





And just for ***** and giggles, here's Draculette.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I really like Gheorghiu's rendition. Not my favorite but very nice indeed. Of course, it's never been a question of talent with her.


----------



## Morgana (Mar 2, 2011)

Lots of great renditions here....adding Sumi Jo's to the mix.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but I found this gem a few days ago. It's a very young Maria Guleghina singing Rosina before all the Turandots and Lady Macbeths. And it's in Russian!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Sorry to bump, but I found this gem a few days ago. It's a very young Maria Guleghina singing Rosina before all the Turandots and Lady Macbeths. And it's in Russian!


No need to apologise! That's fab.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

@Aksel: I don't think that bumping an old thread is always bad form. It's just fine, as long as it's not done over and over like a certain former member used to do for apparently no reason and with no new contribution. If it's something interesting that adds to the thread (like in this case), then, why not?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> @Aksel: I don't think that bumping an old thread is always bad form. It's just fine, as long as it's not done over and over like a certain former member used to do for apparently no reason and with no new contribution. If it's something interesting that adds to the thread (like in this case), then, why not?


I know. It's just that I used to frequent another forum where bumping was severely looked down upon. Old habits have a tendency of dying pretty slowly, you know.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love bumping, gives me a chance to rediscover old threads.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Aksel said:


> And just for ***** and giggles, here's Draculette.


My favorite Una voce poco fa is definitely done by Maria Callas. She is the best Rosina ever! But, I really loved Angela in this aria. She is so gifted, had no problem singing as a mezzo with soprano high notes, just amazing!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> *If I could have only one it would be Callas..........*
> 
> She has the swagger and bravura that set her apart, almost effortless technique with descending scales from high notes, and because she has such a dark lower voice she can really deliver a wide dynamic range that make real dramatic impact!
> 
> ...




*Sabrina*

If you don't have this yet I would definitely put it on buy list.....
Has the 1954 studio Una Voce Poco Fa, Maria's extended high note cleanly rendered here, very impressive indeed


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> *Sabrina*
> 
> If you don't have this yet I would definitely put it on buy list.....
> Has the 1954 studio Una Voce Poco Fa, Maria's extended high note cleanly rendered here, very impressive indeed


Grazie! How could I have missed it? LOL! It is included in the studio recordings, I guess CD 24. She is indeed, amazing. I am more familiar to a different rendition, the studio recording of Il Barbiere (Tito Gobbi (Figaro), Luigi Alva (Almaviva), Fritz Ollendorf (Bartolo), Nicola Zaccaria (Basilio), Gabriella Carturan (Berta), Mario Carlin (Fiorello)). I think the recording is from 1957. I keep it on my Iphone, and I almost learned it by heart! But this earlier recording is different in coloratura and fabulous.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sabrina said:


> But, I really loved Angela in this aria. She is so gifted, had no problem singing as a mezzo with soprano high notes, just amazing!


 Impressive! Beautiful voice and coloratura, although the tempo is a little slow.


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorite version of the aria is sung Ewa Podles who happens to be perfect for the role which calls for a coloratura contralto.






Coloratura contraltos are so rare who knows when the next one will come along.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Philmwri said:


> My favorite version of the aria is sung Ewa Podles who happens to be perfect for the role which calls for a coloratura contralto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was amazing! I didn't know she had sung that.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Philmwri said:


> My favorite version of the aria is sung Ewa Podles who happens to be perfect for the role which calls for a coloratura contralto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! This was unusual, and quite spectacular!!! What a technique! Beautiful voice, very expressive, powerful, intense! This *is* one of the best versions I've heard, and by a contralto! Thanks for posting it, it gave me lots of pleasure and found its way into my list of favorite YouTube clips.


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

Ewa Podles will probably always be my favorite on this aria.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Conchita Supervía - Una voce poco fa - 1927


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the contrasting that occurs in this rendition by Cecilia Bartolli - around 2.15 she goes from forte to a light piano staccato, very nice. Not the best version by far but likeable, I've heard better recordings of her singing this.


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

Cecilia Bartoli sings Una Voce Poco Fa very well.Coloratura Mezzo-Sopranos don't have the strength on the low notes that a Contralto would.Mezzo-Sopranos have very warm sounding low notes unlike Contraltos who have more depth on low notes.I love Cecilia but Ewa Podles is unbeatable on this aria.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Aksel said:


> I agree. I prefer a mezzo Rosina. Or someone with a crazy 3-octave range that could sing everything like Callas. *Imagine what it must be like to have a proper coloratura contralto sing the part.*


That would be wonderful. I can't find a contralto Rosina anywhere. Closest we may come is Cecilia Bartoli (coloratura mezzo-soprano).

Another colortura (soprano) with great ornamentation that I don't think was mentioned on this thread is Edita Gruberova.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> That would be wonderful. I can't find a contralto Rosina anywhere. Closest we may come is Cecilia Bartoli (coloratura mezzo-soprano).
> 
> Another colortura (soprano) with great ornamentation that I don't think was mentioned on this thread is Edita Gruberova.


O dear I just give you that answer in another thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> O dear I just give you that answer in another thread.


And that answer confirms my thinking about it. But I see there is a NAXOs of Rossini Arias with Ewa Podles including Una voce poco fa (Rosina) and Naqui all' affanno, al pianto (Cenerentola). 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000149V/ (with clips in the listing)
I can't help it, but how can you pass up a set like that. I like my operas complete, but Ewa Podles singing these two and others? Can't pass that up.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

One of my favorites is Anna Moffo:




And make sure to stay until the end...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ma7730 said:


> One of my favorites is Anna Moffo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is wonderful! Where can I get the whole opera with Moffo on DVD and/or CD?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> That is wonderful! Where can I get the whole opera with Moffo on DVD and/or CD?


Not, just like Podels, just recorded one or two pieces for recital discs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland - Una voce poco fa (Studio Recording)

1986 at the tender age of 60.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Maria Callas in the Galliera version is fantastic. The YT links on page 1 were not working, so I'll post an embedded version here:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BEVERLY SILLS UNA VOCE POCO FA 1968
Almost 50 years old recording.


----------

